# June Photo Comp - NOW VOTING



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Date taken:05/06/2011
Location: Bramble Bay, Sandgate/Redcliffe (near Brisbane, QLD)
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Date taken:13/06/2011
Location: Maroochy River, Qld
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): No (iPhone 4)
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

here is one

Date taken:10/06/2011
Location: Lake Macquarie 
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes

Lake Macquarie Aussie Salmon on a Pontoon 21 Red Rag


----------



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

and another on the same day...things got a bit hairy i had to land him on the banks

Date taken:10/06/2011
Location: Lake Macquarie
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes

Lake Macquarie Aussie Salmon on a Texas rigged Damiki Armor Shad


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Date taken:18/06/2011
Location: Jacobs Well
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes
Got this from the ramp at jacobs well as a bunch of stink boaters were heading out for a local competition


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Clarrie Hall Dam - Hobie ABT Bass Comp.

Date taken:26/06/2011
Location: Clarrie Hall Dam
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not eligible for the comp but here's a couple from our trip to Kinkin ck today:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not eligible eric, having won already this year. Can you remove me from the poll?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

mingle said:


> @Scater...
> 
> Pity, that first shot of yours was stunning...
> 
> Mike.


The funny thing is Mike, that the shot in no way does justice to the morning! We were absolutely gobsmacked by the conditions, unfortunately my still camera is on duty with a mate of mine who's currently doing the walk against want. Those shots were taken with my iPhone.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Pete's photos of Bramble Bay are crackers ... they deserve to win!

Cheers,

S


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for your generous comments, Simon. I had actually picked yours as my 3rd option in my voting - it's such a clean & clear shot and the symmetry is great.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone, and a big thanks to MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

